# Wound Debridement - If the patient present



## sam_son 

Hello every one,

If the patient present with wound in 2 areas , example one wound in great toe and another wound is in 3 rd toe. 

Physician had done a wound debridement , full thickness for both the wounds . shall we code 11041 and 11041-59 or we need to code only 11041 .  Please clarify.

Thanks in advance for all the replies.


----------



## JulesofColorado

**CPT Assistant, February 1997 Page: 7 Category: 

Debridement of Multiple Sites 

To report debridement of multiple sites, CPT codes 11040-11044 may be used more than one time, for a single patient encounter. For each site, select the appropriate code based on the intensity of the wound. 

When reporting debridement of more than one site, the physician reports the secondary code (ie, the second code listed) with the -59 modifier appended, to indicate the different areas that were given attention. 

Code Descriptors 

 	11040	Debridement; skin, partial thickness

 	11041	******skin, full thickness

 	11042	******skin, and subcutaneous tissue

 	11043	******skin, subcutaneous tissue, and muscle

 	11044	******skin, subcutaneous tissue, muscle, and bone

Clinical Vignette 

The following vignette illustrates the appropriate application of the CPT code(s) indicated. It is important to note that the vignette represents only the typical patient and service/procedure. Third-party payor reporting practices may differ. 

A patient is recovering from a high voltage electric burn injury three weeks prior. He presents to physician's office for debridement of injuries to palmar surface of both hands and plantar surface of right foot. 

The right hand injury involves debridement of necrosed tissue through the subcutaneous. (11042) Left hand injury is less intense and wound cleaning involves only minimal erythematous epidermis. (11040) The injury to the right foot shows minimal healing and debridement is carried out through the flexor digitorum brevis. (11043)


----------



## sam_son 

Thank you very much , the answer you had given  was very much helpful to me .


----------



## dupmarygrace

What is the prevailing fee for wound debridement?


----------



## kak6

the ED I code for we now use 97597 for debridement as opposed to 11040


----------

